#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Κατάτμηση σε μη οριοθετημένο οικισμό προ του 1923

## acbts

καλησπέρα !!! 
Πρόκειται να γίνει *κατάτμηση* σε οικόπεδο που βρίσκεται εντός *μη οριοθετημένου οικισμού προ του 1923*. 
Εντός του αρχικού οικοπέδου (πριν την κατάτμηση) υπάρχουν κτίρια. 
Ποια είναι η απόσταση που μπορεί να έχει το νέο όριο απο τα υφιστάμενα κτίρια? 
Μπορεί να νέο όριο (όριο κατάτμησης) να εφάπτεται στα υφιστάμενα κτίρια? 
Ευχαριστώ

----------

